# 3D score card



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

How many targets?
I make them myself for our shoots in publisher.
I can send you the file on pub or pdf.
I have a 30 target card.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

A couple I came up with when I started. Did them in Excel.


----------

